# WFB Rumors: Dwarves Updated 23 jan



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

> via ajota from the spanish eye of terror forums
> 
> dwarfs are due in "early 2014"(corroborating other sources saying march 2014)
> 
> ...







> dwarves are rumored to be coming out soon, february at the earliest point. So when we start hearing reports of models not being restocked, we start fitting together pieces of the release puzzle to get an idea on what is coming and when. So check out the following.
> 
> Please remember that these are rumors, and could possibly be an indicator of an upcoming dwarf army book release.
> 
> ...



[/quote]


> feait 212
> there are quite a few dwarven models that are no longer on the gw site. Dwarves are rumored to be next for the month of february, so something along the lines of models being removed from the gw site is right on par with a release. Of course as always, a release doesnt always follow the disappearance of models.
> 
> So what is missing? I am not an expert on what units the dwarves have in their army book, but here is what i have been told are missing.
> ...





> dwarves are next, and the image released by games workshop showing off part of the new weekly white dwarf reveals the top part of the magazine's cover. Of course from what we can tell, that is definitely a dwarven head, throne, or some symbol.
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the pic from games workshop
> ...





> via father gabe on faeit 212
> i had a chance to flip through the white dwarf weekly earlier today. Here is what i can report on:
> 
> Dwarves:
> ...


----------



## Matcap (Aug 23, 2012)

I think Matadors translates as killers -> Slayers .


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Yea they are. Brotherhood of Grimnar is something Slayer related as well I think, I seem to remember Grimnar and slayers going together during the Storm of Chaos campaign a few years back. I think they had axe blades on chains. Think Goblin Fanatics, but you know, not high on drugs just very angry. From what I remember they didn't have random movement though.

Longbeards and Ranger's an interesting choice to combine in a kit. Same with Ironbreakers and Hammerer's. I would have though Hammerers and Longbeards would go together, since effectively it's just a different weapon. I do hope they base them off the metal longbeard minis because those are fucking awesome rather than the current plastic warriors because those are fecking shite. But then where would you put Ironbreakers? Rangers could be very easily folded into the Warriors box seeing as they already have crossbows for the Quarrellers. I suppose you could also put Ironbreakers in there as well actually (give them a heavily armoured head and possibly some shoulder pouldrons or pads). Again I hope the Ironbreakers are similar to the current metal ones. Again really nice minis though. Nice to see Tunnellers are getting a proper kit.


----------



## emporershand89 (Jun 11, 2010)

Me no speak Spanish, what does it all mean? Is this for Warhammer or 40k? Squats returning or a long overdue upgrade for Dwarves on Warhammer?


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

emporershand89 said:


> Me no speak Spanish, what does it all mean? Is this for Warhammer or 40k? Squats returning or a long overdue upgrade for Dwarves on Warhammer?


It is the upgrade for warhammeer fantasy Dwarves


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

WFB = Warhammer. Squats are dead and gone.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Dwarfs really need these new models,they are really lacking in plastics, hopefully we will get these sooner rather than later.


----------



## Geist (Mar 9, 2010)

via Faeit 212



> Dwarves are rumored to be coming out soon, February at the earliest point. So when we start hearing reports of models not being restocked, we start fitting together pieces of the release puzzle to get an idea on what is coming and when. So check out the following.
> 
> 
> Please remember that these are rumors, and could possibly be an indicator of an upcoming Dwarf Army book release.
> ...


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I see the OrcCrusher/Tunneler as a war machine, like the Goblin Hewer a few years back?


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

just looked at my order form and all dwarves have dropped off since last month, even the plastics they currently have are gone.


----------



## Bindi Baji (Apr 23, 2009)

bitsandkits said:


> just looked at my order form and all dwarves have dropped off since last month, even the plastics they currently have are gone.


I hear there is a major rebrand coming,
they will be renamed squats.........................


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

> Due to some unexpected building work in the Citadel Miniatures Hall, the two cabinets of classic miniatures and dioramas will be emptied out for a few days. We're not sure how long this will take, but it should all be back to normal some time next week. — at Games Workshop: Warhammer World


it was with this picture 










https://www.facebook.com/photo.php?...12614545424700&type=1&relevant_count=1&ref=nf


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Heh cheeky. I do hope that mini remains in the range it's a classic, love the two guards.


----------



## MaidenManiac (Oct 2, 2008)

Bindi Baji said:


> I hear there is a major rebrand coming,
> they will be renamed squats.........................


I thought someone had copyrighted both Dwarfs and Squats so they decided to go with Dorfsopcorn:


----------



## Charandris (Nov 27, 2012)

Hoping for some slayers, need a change for warriors/elves, fancy something new! I really hope there's a way to do a small force of just slayers.


----------



## Chryckan (Jul 17, 2013)

What's the chance for Malakai Makaisson goblin hewer is brought back?
It's the craziest warhammer unit ever, imho.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

That thing was awesome on a stick. I dread to think of what it would be like in Fine Cast though!


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Please remember that these are rumors.

via Larry Vela on BoLS
Have no fear, the stunties are on the march - headed your way in February. Here is the rundown of new kits coming down the mountain.

Latest word speaks of:

Dwarfs - February (I'd bet on February 8th)

The Kits:

Plastic Tunneling Vehicle
Plastic infantry heavy armor unit kit (dual-build)
Plastic infantry light armor unit kit (dual-build)

Plastic War Altar
Plastic New VERY large gun/cannon
Plastic Beefier Gyrocopter

Clampack Lord

No finecast was mentioned at all. If you look at what needs plastic kits in the existing Dwarf range, and look to the old-unit/new unit splits in the Dark Elves release for inspiration, it's not too hard to figure out what's coming.

These latest set descriptions dovetail almost exactly with Spanish rumors from early November.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

More Dwarves Rumors for you guys 

via Plastic Krak
There will be a new Dual kit which will make a Throne carried by 4 Dwarves, in which Thorgrim Grudgebearer or a normal Dwarf Lord can be mounted. The kit will also make the Anvil of Doom, which is swapped out with the seat of the throne and carried by 4 Dwarves, and counts as a mount for a Runelord. The model will be on a 60x100 base and is pictured in a unit.

There is a new infantry plastic kit which can make Hammerers and Iron Breakers. The Hammerers are armed with great weapons (Hammers) and the Iron Breakers have hand weapon and shield (axes). The bodies are the same for both with head and weapon swaps.

The other infantry kit is a Troll Slayer unit that can also make a new unit of Berserkers. The kit also makes a giant slayer.

The new single plastic figure is a Thane holding a hammer.

All the existing plastics remain.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I decided to get the last £60 dwarf battalion box at my store today as I figure it was well worth the money and they will pretty much release a new expensive one to replace this one. Also the current dwarf battalion is no longer available on the GW website.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I decided to get the last £60 dwarf battalion box at my store today as I figure it was well worth the money and they will pretty much release a new expensive one to replace this one. Also the current dwarf battalion is no longer available on the GW website.


Is it. Hum the plot thickerns. I may be swayed to do a dwarf army if they look great. Still waiting for wood elves though.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I decided to get the last £60 dwarf battalion box at my store today as I figure it was well worth the money and they will pretty much release a new expensive one to replace this one. Also the current dwarf battalion is no longer available on the GW website.



aww nice nice i did the same, managed to pick up a battalion box, so now ive got that another box warriors and miners plus the forge world dwarf command all ready to be built for the new book


----------



## gen.ahab (Dec 22, 2009)

Love dwarves. Couldn't be happier to see that they're getting new models.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

When is the next white dwarf out?


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> When is the next white dwarf out?


weekly is out 1 of feb 




> feait 212
> There are quite a few Dwarven models that are no longer on the GW site. Dwarves are rumored to be next for the month of February, so something along the lines of models being removed from the GW site is right on par with a release. Of course as always, a release doesnt always follow the disappearance of models.
> 
> So what is missing? I am not an expert on what units the Dwarves have in their army book, but here is what I have been told are missing.
> ...






> Dwarves are next, and the image released by Games Workshop showing off part of the new weekly White Dwarf reveals the top part of the magazine's cover. Of course from what we can tell, that is definitely a Dwarven head, throne, or some symbol.
> 
> 
> Here is a link to the pic from Games Workshop
> ...





> via Luis Ed(Agramar) in the Faeit 212 inbox.
> I don`t now if this can interest you but one of my blog's followers said
> that in new WDW 1 we can find a new dwarf character,King Belegar.There are
> some clues in the pic.
> ...





via Father Gabe on Faeit 212
I had a chance to flip through the White Dwarf weekly earlier today. Here is what I can report on:

Dwarves:
Dual Longbeard / Hammers box $50. They look amazing
Belegar Ironhammer (Or Ironbeard, cant remember). $21. Awesome sculpt.
Trollslayer Character $21. Amazing...thought it was Gotrek.

A how to paint guide for the new dwarves (exactly like whats in White Dwarf now)
A how to build guide for the new dwarves (exactly like whats in White Dwarf now)

Rules: Belegar Ironhammer. These are full rules with point costs! I won't relay but this guy is cheap for what you get from him. 300+ points, lots of good attacking ability and awesome defense.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I think my army may actually now be dwarfs. I used to collect them and they have always been the army I preferred to take. I'll have to get the army book when it comes out a design a new force of grudge bearing stunties.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Hey guys, speaking about the Dwarfs being cleared up on the GW (you know, less stuff able to be ordered) the Brettonians are completely bare. Only 4 Lord Options and the Rare section is completely empty.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

I can't believe we've made it to a week out and there's no a single pic of a mini. We normally have something at this stage, don't we? They really have tightened up.


----------



## Vaz (Mar 19, 2008)

And they wonder why their sales are shit.

To get people excited and wanting to spend money you'd have thought they'd have release the teasers just before Christmas.


----------



## Troublehalf (Aug 6, 2010)

Because they want people to buy White Dwarf and get the info there, rather than on the web for free.

Anyway, anybody going to comment on how both Bretonnia has no rares for sale any more? Does this mean they're being squatted? Does it mean they're being replaced with Cathay?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

The not releasing of teasers doesn't seem to affect peoples excitement when new armies are released. We are just used to a majority of industires releasing pre-release information and get frustrated when GW don't do it.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Troublehalf said:


> Anyway, anybody going to comment on how both Bretonnia has no rares for sale any more? Does this mean they're being squatted? Does it mean they're being replaced with Cathay?


Probably not in a thread dedicated to dwarves. Might be worth starting a new thread about it. I think there was some discussion in the "races getting squatted?" thread.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Saw the poster today with the new dwarf king model on it, looks cool.


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Vaz said:


> And they wonder why their sales are shit.
> 
> To get people excited and wanting to spend money you'd have thought they'd have release the teasers just before Christmas.


It "spoils the surprise" apparently. I don't understand it either. It's like saying Olivia Wilde in a burka is just as attractive as Olivia Wilde in a bikini. Well actually no that comparison doesn't work as it means that Olivia Wilde in a burka is acknowledged to exist.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

as the kids would say "that is sick"


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Well thats a good start to the update, lets hope these are just the tip of a huge bearded iceberg


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

oooooo i so cant wait for these guys to come out love the look of the slayer i must say


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

So glad I decided to do dwarves now. I want to see the new gyrocopters.


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

That is one cool looking slayer. Kinda reminds me of Gotrek. I can just imagine a fantastic diorama of him and that dark elf assassin piling into each other. I might just have to give that a go...


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I'm thinking Skaven Warlord is ideally posed.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Some rules I guess?



> Via Bugmans Brewery
> Neobuzzard on Bugmans Brewery:
> There is also a new named character releasing with them that looks awesome as hell too. he had magic items (not runic) in the form of a weapon that gave him +1 to hit and asf and a shield that gave him immunity to killing blow.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Are those sprues a new generic lord set?


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Are those sprues a new generic lord set?


I'm not sure. If I find out I will edited it in to this post.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Maybe there be the new long beards it says about on the wd cover


----------



## Ultra1 (Mar 10, 2011)

Looks like a bsb and lord combo.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Here is what's coming out in February 










Notice there is no army book there


Edit your welcome 
http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=56Kd-A1RTJ4&desktop_uri=/watch?v=56Kd-A1RTJ4


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well the rumour is weekly releases so i expect it will come along in week two with some more dwarf units.
the command sprue above for example isnt on the list either and its definitely new, and the rules for belgar iron hammer are in the new weekly dwarf, the other two units can still be used on release with the old book.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

What so the dwarf army book isn't coming out?


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

That list is for the First Week of February. The Dwarf book is not due the first week in February. That is all. I expect it to be in the Second week of February. Which is ludicrous, and therefore the way GW will do it.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Do you think they are going to step away from the traditional "no magic" dwarves or will they give them something more than the anvil, such as a lot of bound spells from runes.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I think the Anvil will be bound spells, yes. As to other runic magic, I don't know.


----------



## dragonkingofthestars (May 3, 2010)

Creon said:


> I think the Anvil will be bound spells, yes. As to other runic magic, I don't know.


if dwarfs get the ablity to use more runic magic, well that might be a bit against back story so far depending how they do it, but i think it's a interesting concept in it self. 

Turns magic from 'magic' to 'science with out the pesky third law getting in the way' that said, this is warhammer not eberron, so they would have to be careful how they did it.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

Just did the maths and it seems that the core set of 10 Dwarf box set will cost about $81.00 Australian Dollars, while it will be about $96.00 New Zealand Dollars. Once again to put a decent army on the table in Australia we'll need to spend about $2,500 to $3,000 Aussie retail shelf price.

If we in Australia use internet vendors the above prices can be reduced by 50% and that is including postage.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)




----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

wow nice nice, love the hammers and longbeards, is it a duel kit or 2 diffrent kits do we know?


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Great pics there revilo. OK well it looks like you will be facing a load of dwarfs once you get your Chaos Warrior army together.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Omg so glad I'm doing dwarves now!


----------



## locustgate (Dec 6, 2009)

Creon said:


> That list is for the First Week of February. The Dwarf book is not due the first week in February. That is all. I expect it to be in the Second week of February. Which is ludicrous, and therefore the way GW will do it.


Wait so they are releasing (the/some of the) models first THEN the book....that's just stupid.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

locustgate said:


> Wait so they are releasing (the/some of the) models first THEN the book....that's just stupid.


Not sure why it's stupid, these are all troops that exist in the current codex and could use some updating. You won't need the new codex to use them right now in your games. The new character does not have any rules, but they are going into the magazine. I think this is an interesting way to build some excitement for the new codex.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

What part of "Can't find a marketing strategy with both hands and a GPS" did you miss about GW? I certainly think it's a mistake either rereleasing dwarfs without a new codex, or not releasing the codex first.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Creon said:


> I certainly think it's a mistake either rereleasing dwarfs without a new codex, or not releasing the codex first.


i totally agree, there are a couple guys in my area that collect dwarfs love the look of the new models, but there no way were buy them until we see an armybook and know that they are decent in the new book and worth using. i like many people normally can only afford to buy models im going to use in my army and releasing miniatures without the rumored new army book i think will lower there sales of the product.


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

kickboxerdog said:


> but there no way were buy them until we see an armybook and know that they are decent in the new book and worth using


I would posit that most people who play this game buy based on the look of the models first, their effect "in-game" second. I realize this doesn't jibe with the typical internet or competitive gamer, but from my observations and conversations with my local GW rep the die-hard "gamers" are the minority of GW buyers.

In addition, they are moving to a weekly item schedule and they will use the rolling release to build momentum to the release of the codex. Existing units will be the first released to show off the new model line, along with a few specials (like the king). The new models will release with the codex because that is when the biggest bang for the buck will be with a new kit.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I usually buy the book first before models because how will I know what models I'll want in my army?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I usually buy the book first before models because how will I know what models I'll want in my army?


thats exactly the same as me and many people ive gamed with, the cost of miniatures is high enough that i cant afford to just buy every model in a collection that looks nice, they gotta be practical for a force aswell and only way to know this in a new book is to buy it first.


----------



## Achaylus72 (Apr 30, 2011)

We get the book a few weeks later frakking bid deal


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Here's the dude on the front.









Don't know if this one is allowed up


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Some pretty good wargear then!


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

humakt said:


> Some pretty good wargear then!


It's a dwarf, that should be a given


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Dwarves preorder is up now
http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...arge.jsp?catId=cat440004a&rootCatGameStyle=wh

What might be coming for the rest of the month. 

via a reader on Faeit 212
Just been on the GW website and loads of the lords, runesmiths 
and engineers are missing along with the gyrocopter, I'm guess this is making way for all the new kits


----------



## Ravion (Nov 3, 2010)

Just saw those new dwarf models and they look amazing!


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Is that it? I assume there'll be more next week, or this could turn out to be a bit of a damp squib.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

No army book makes it a joke.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> No army book makes it a joke.


 gotta totally agree with you, people keep saying well the models that are new and released to order today can be used with the old book but tbh i dont care about that , i mean why would i if the new books due out, id rather know if the new models are a good viable choice in the new book before i spend £30 for 10 models.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

The army book is confirmed by my FLGS as being in Warhammer Visions. So it is coming.


----------



## Shandathe (May 2, 2010)

New book will probably be mid-month (15th?) as per usual for rulebooks. The whole weekly White Dwarf switcheroo appears aimed at getting people into the stores more often. I'm guessing another release of 'normal' models next week on the 8th, then the book on the 15th and some sort of Dwarven army centerpiece on the 23rd (which the book should build some enthusiasm for). 

And likely something similar the month after...


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

stuff via warsser 

EddieJA 
So, I don't know if this has been discussed already, but a LGS near me was accidentally selling next week's White Dwarf early. The Dwarfs have a Gyrobomber coming, this kit also makes a new Gyrocopter. They are also getting a new Runelord, and Engineer Character, and the next White Dwarf has a picture of the new Dwarf Army Book. Also, if you look closely, you can see new Dwarf Ironbreakers. This new Ironbreakers kit also looks like it builds some kind of blunderbuss wielding shooting unit. This blunderbuss carrying unit might also have the option to build some kind of flamethrower gun, I'm not sure.

In review:
New Gyrobomber/Gyrocopter kit.
Engineer Character.
New Runelord.

Grainy pictures in next White Dwarf of new Ironbreakers, and it seems this kit also builds new ranged unit with large gun or blunderbuss option and possible flamethrower option.


GrottoKnight 
-Yes Belegar has gromril. His Oathstone will be an extra points upgrade
-Thunderers/Quarrellers are CORE and RARE currently 
-Gyrocopter is coming (see picture behind Slayer in video in "what's new"
-pg 27 of the WD says "Next week: Engineering Madness" in Designer Notes
-I would like to note that the Hammerers use GROMRIL hammers

ARMY RULES
It's basically 3 rules:
-Ancestral grudge, roll a D6 before the first turn. On 1-2 your general hates the enemy's general. On 3-4 your characters hate all enemy characters. On 5-6 your army hates the entire enemy army.
-Resolute, charging units have +1 strength
-Relentless, cannot be marchblocked. 
(NOTICE: no -1 to flee and pursue rolls? I figured this would go with how movement and charging changed and all.)


----------



## SonofVulkan (Apr 14, 2010)

The new models are very nice, far superior to the older plastic kits.


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

I just want the book so I can start putting my stuff together, if it's true that quarrelers and thunders are core and rare then I'll definitely have to wait for them, if it's true about the +1 str on the charge, then I should definitely equip my warriors with great weapons right? Also I dunno if to go with cannon or organ gun either, so they better hurry up and get that book out!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

Words_of_Truth said:


> I just want the book so I can start putting my stuff together, if it's true that quarrelers and thunders are core and rare then I'll definitely have to wait for them, if it's true about the +1 str on the charge, then I should definitely equip my warriors with great weapons right? Also I dunno if to go with cannon or organ gun either, so they better hurry up and get that book out!



ha ha ha im in the same situation , but i think im a little futher along in my thinking with warriors, the +1 strength on charge will be nice, but ive gone with 2 units of 24 warriors with hand weapons and shields, the +1 to Armour along with the 6+ parry save will hopefully really help there be enough warriors left to make the +1 strength on the charge count. in the dwarf army from what i seen in previous books there is specialist units that are really good with great weapons ie hammers with there 2 attacks each, so ima gonna leave that job to them and use my warriors as holding units and hero transports.
im of the same thinking when it comes to thunders/quarrelers, ive got 16 all ready to go just need to decide on there weapon depending on the new book, as to the war machine ive gone with the cannon just because i like them and with the current cannon rules in warhammer can be really good wizrd/monster killers.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

> via an anonymous source with the White Dwarf in Hand on Faeit 212 *****
> Runelord -Plastic
> Model options
> 2 ornate hammers
> ...





> via an anonymous source on Faeit 212 *****
> The White Dwarf came early here. The cover is a large dwarf (runelord?) wearing a winged helmet, furred cape, and wielding a large two handed hammer. I dont know fantasy very well, but I am guessing it is a runelord. There is cracks of lightning surrounding the hammer's ornate head. Along one hip is a smaller hammer, and along the other a book with a large dwarven rune upon it.
> 
> Overall I like the cover, and is what I would expect for the cover. He is marching foward like he is going to whack you with his hammer, and it looks like it would hurt.


What this 









How about these


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Jesus fucking christ I think I'm going to vomit. These are hideously ugly, don't look like they could fly at all and are out of parts that are completely out of proportion to each other.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I like em. Think I will definitely have some of these in my army.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I quite like them, they have a certain charm to them, the colour schemes they have chosen are a tad over the top, remind me of the 90s... anyway like em or hate them they are here to stay and i assume are plastic kits so thats a huge bonus for the dwarf army and there generals, and looky looky the Book is here as i predicted in week 2, panic over !


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I may paint mine in the style of the WWI Red Barons Flying Circus


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

saw these over on a different site.


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats a nice runepriest. Not sure about the portable heater on the other model.


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

Loving that double barrelled gun and the cogged helmet crest! 
Got quite a soft spot for the little bearded buggers (used to play a slayer in warhammer roleplay back in the late 80s/early 90s) and had quite a few dwarfs in my empire army when that was allowed and collected the pirates in dogs of war too, but really fell out of love with the range of models since they were used in the starter set, nice to finally see them finally getting some attention.


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

Jacobite said:


> Jesus fucking christ I think I'm going to vomit. These are hideously ugly, don't look like they could fly at all and are out of parts that are completely out of proportion to each other.


I'm guessing that the smooth shape comes from the fact that they are in plastic, and it's easier to mold like that. 

I think I'd prefer them as wooden frames though, like the guy just hammered together what he had. These seem a bit more Chaos Dwarf tech to me.


----------



## alasdair (Jun 11, 2009)

I am of mixed opinions. When I first heard about new Dwarves I was thinking 'Oh yeah great I hope they release new awesome gyro models so I can do that Flight of the Valkyries dwarf army I have always wanted to do' but now I am like 'nyeehhh'. I really don't know whether I like em or not.

I think the issue is it is so different from what I expected. They aren't BAD models, they are very nice, it is just I was so hoping for the classic wood and canvas style. I don't know.

One thing's for sure though, it means there will be an easier way to get those damn slightly taller than normal transparent flying rods by the looks of things.


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

I expect from that look the Bomber/copter is a dual kit. I will have to build up my gyroflight from scratch, as I don't have any of the old ones.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

via a reader here on Faeit 212
Grimm Burlocksson, general dwarf stats. S 6 w 2 a 2 bs 5 ld 9.
Rules entrenchment (not given what that is). 

Master of accuracy roll on 2+ choose unit within 3". Doesn't affect himself but can still fire I guess. 
Effects 1 
Master of ballistics from empire eng but can effect cannonball bounce and flame can burst.
2. Increase range of and handguns by 2d6

3. Unit re rolls to hit 

Equipment range 18 gun with dwarf crafted and 2d3 multiple shots. 

Regular axe (str 6 base on him though) with arm pierce and if you hit with an attack on a 5+ you can destroy a magic weapon on them.

Doesn't have arm but I assume like the other guy they only posted some rules.


GyroBomber
Stats
Ws 4 bs 3 s 4 t 5 w 3 I 2 a 2 ld 9
4+ arm and fly

In remaining moves can drop a bomb if no fleeing or having charged. Select one in engaged unit you moved over, place large blast over it, scatter it like stone thrower it's s 3 (6) arm pierce multiple wounds d3. After resolved on a 4+ the bomb scatters d6 and uses a small blast. Can't happen a third time. If you misfire you use this chart. 
1. Suffer s6 multiple wound d3
2-3. Center 3 inch on bomber then scatter it no bouncing.
4-6 only model under hole is hit, suffers str 4 hit

Also has a standard gun with multiple shot 4 dwarf crafted quick to fire.


Plus pictures


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Think I prefer the old kits for the gyros I mean they look to sleek and that bomber's front cannon looks like it has a target sensor from 40k (probably just a runestone tho)


----------



## Khorne's Fist (Jul 18, 2008)

Words_of_Truth said:


> Think I prefer the old kits for the gyros I mean they look to sleek and that bomber's front cannon looks like it has a target sensor from 40k (probably just a runestone tho)


Agreed. They look far too 40k for WFB.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

On your most recent dwarven rumors, I got a look at the book last night at 
my local GW store and they are correct on the iron drakes. Also, 
gyrocopter got a huge drop in points, almost half, and is now a special, 
not rare. Gyrobomber is also cheaper than the gyrocopter's price from the 
previous book by 15 points.

There are also some new Rune categories in addition to the old ones.

You might also like

via a must remain anonymous source on Faeit 212 ****
The cost of the Gyrocopter has dropped significantly - Nearly 20 points and moved to special instead of rare - which is where the Gyrobomber is.

There are about 3 pages of Runes to choose from. Some of the Runes have different "levels". One that I remember that caught my eye is a Demon Slaying Rune: When purchased at its maximum "level" it grants the wielder 2+ to hit, 2+ to wound, No Ward Save and either d6 or d3 multiple wounds. However that Rune is like 100+ points.

Rangers were moved to Rare
Slayers essentially remained the same - I don't recall any Ward Save for them, so still squishy with no armor. They are Special choice.
Gotrek and Felix are not in the book, however I suspect we could see a Battlescroll later on.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Wave 2 of dwarves is out for preorder 

http://www.games-workshop.com/gws/c...arge.jsp?catId=cat440004a&rootCatGameStyle=wh


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

I'd like that Runepreist... if he didn't have a penis on his helmet...

That Engineer does look cool though, I'm wondering if there is a way to easily 40k it somehow.


----------



## Tawa (Jan 10, 2010)

After a force of Squats, Jac? :good:


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Maybe just the odd mini or so... so yes... probably.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Rumor gates have opened 

Is something new?, as I have not seen stats come with a box set before with my GW box sets. If this is brand new, perhaps it will become a trend with releases that make it out before the armybook or codex.

via a reader here on Faeit 212
I picked up a unit of dwarf hammers today. And much to my surprise it shows stats for both hammerers and longbeards on the back of the instructions.










via Saldiven (Bugman)
The Gyrocopter is a Special choice, and you can take up to 6. They are not squadrons; there's just a little note that says you can take six of them.

The Gyrobomber is a Rare choice.

Rangers are, in fact, a Rare choice, as well.

Gromril armor is just a 4+ save; I don't recall there being a ward save included as well.

Dwarf Crafted is a rule for missile weapons. It allows the weapon to be fired as a Stand and Shoot reaction without the -1 penalty.

The thing that surprised me the most about the book is the large number of ways that you can get the Multiple Wounds (d3). It's freaking everywhere.

Another thing is the Rune that's a better version of Red Fury. If you take three Runes of Fury, the model gets +1 Attack, Frenzy, and for every successful To-Hit roll, the model makes another attack roll; these bonus attacks do not generate additional attacks. If you put that on a Lord, it would have 6 attacks that could theoretically generate another 6. In case you didn't notice, the extra attacks are generated by successful To-Hit rolls, not wounds.

Oh, yeah, the Flame Cannon now has two firing modes. The first is just like a regular Flame Cannon from the main rule book. Alternatively, it can be overcharged so that you can nominate a point up to 12" from the Flame Cannon to be the point from which the artillery die roll originates for determining where the template ends up. But, if you fire in this mode and roll a misfire, you subtract 1 from the roll on the black powder weapon misfire table.

Hrm. Lemme see what I can remember. Most things have Heavy Armor now, even the artillery crew, if I remember correctly. The new units are the Bomber and the Iron Drakes. I don't recall any others.

Slayers didn't really change much, I don't think. I never played them before. They still have the Slayer Axe rule. They can never wound anything on worse than a 4+. There's a special character Slayer that has a 3+/4++, and if you take him, he can be the Army General.

The Organ Gun is now BS based, but rolls two artillery dice, rather than one. It can be given up to 50 points of Runes, and there's a +1 to hit Rune. Also, the range is now 30"; I seem to remember that it was 24" before. Is my memory correct in that.

The 'Copter has a once per game Diver Bomber attack that is kind of similar to the Drop Rocks attack of that flying unit in the Lizardmen book have. The basic weapon for the 'Copter is a S3 Flame Template, but can be traded for free to a 18" S5 Multiple Shot (4) gun. I'm pretty sure it's 4 shots. Up to half of the 'Copters in the army (rounded up) can be given a 20 point upgrade that allows them a Vanguard move. I'm really liking the idea of Vanguarding up a couple of them to move into position to five the template down the length of units from outside their charge arc.

The Master Rune of Balance only steals a die on a roll of 4+. All the rune-guys can channel.

I wasn't really impressed with the Anvil. The first power makes all friendly units within 12" (or it might be 24", can't remember) Immune to Psychology for a turn. The next one buffs a target unit's Armor Save by one (I think, really not sure on this one, can't remember for sure). And the last one is a S4 magic missile that inflicts 2d6 hits, I believe. They all work like bound spells.

Daemon Slayers make their opponent re-roll successful ward saves. Dragon Slayers have the Multiple Wound (d3) rule.

Oh, the bomb thing that the 'Drakes can get is an 8" range weapon that functions kind of like a Stone Thrower. I can't remember the Strength of it. It seems kind of risky, though, since to be close enough to use it, you're close enough for it to land back on top of you.

I believe that Ironbreakers and Hammerers are both 14 points, base. 'Breakers can get a shield for 1 point. Sheildwall is a rule that on the turn the unit is charged, they get +1 to their Parry save. There's another rule that's like "Gromril Shield Wall" or something, and I think I remember that this gives the +1 to Parry save at all times.

One thing for sure, Dwarves will no longer be shutting down the magic phase. Rune-guys can channel for Dispel Dice, but don't automatically provide them. The army gets a base +2 to attempt to dispel, regardless of what's in the army. The Master Rune of Valaya adds another +2 to dispel, and will dispel any RiP spell on a roll (can't remember the target number, I think it's a 3+) at the beginning of the Magic Phase. There's no range, so any RiP spell on the table has to be rolled for.

I'll look for more specifics on the Rune-guys tomorrow.

I'm pretty sure you can still take multiple Runes of Spellbreaking. The Spelleating one still exists, too.

Like I said, I might be mistaken about the dispel dice thing; I didn't read the book cover-to-cover, or anything. I'm very confident about the +2 to dispel; but there might also be somewhere else that mentions additional "free" dispel dice.

Oh, I actually kind of like the Oathstone now. I never used it in the last book, but I seem to remember that if you planted the Oathstone, the unit couldn't move anymore. Or was that the previous army book? Anyway, the Oathstone doesn't now prevent the unit from moving. The unit can use Parry saves in any direction and cannot have their ranks Disrupted.

The base 'Copter cost is 80. The Vanguard move upgrade is 20 points.

No big centerpiece model. In fact, the only unit types in the book are Infantry, Warmachine, and "Unique."

The Flame Cannon also has Multiple Wounds (d3). @Blind bum: It's the actual army book. By "demo book," meant that it was a single copy given to the store. They used to do this a lot before. The store owner was actually willing to sell it to me today, but I didn't want to take it away from all the other people that might want to look at it just to have it a week earlier than normal.

Miners use regular Ambush rules now. They can be upgraded to have a single use missile weapon, but I kind of thought it was too expensive for what it does. The Drill still exists and gives a +1 to the roll to see if they show up.

I actually kind of like Ironbreakers. With Shields, they are T4 with a 3+/5++. They're 14 points, just like Hammerers. Hammerers are more offensive minded, but still only have a 5+ save from the Heavy Armor.

Slayers did have one cool rule, but dunno how worthwhile it'll be in play. If a close combat attack (excluding Impact Hits) reduces a Slayer to 0 wounds, that Slayer model makes a free attack right then before pulling the model. Other than the special timing of the Attack, it's treated like a regular attack roll. This includes being killed by Stomp, for example. So, if you're facing something like Ogres, when the Ogres swing, the models they kill automatically attack back. Then the remaining eligible Slayers make their regular attacks. Then, any models killed by the Ogres' Stomp attack make their free attacks.

I kind of remember that just a lot of units have Shieldwall. I know I remember that regular old Warriors have the rule. Ironbreakers have the upgraded rule (something like Gromril Shieldwall, or something) that allows them to (I believe) have the bonus +1 to Parry all the time. I'll check to make sure tomorrow.

Dwarves do NOT have access to the Main Rulebook magic items, but they have an extensive listing of

Runic items. There's one page of unique Runic items. Two pages of weapon runes. One page each for Armor, Standard, Talisman, and Warmachine Runes. So, all told, a total seven pages of what amount to Magic Items, with a huge amount of customization possible. Several runes can be taken multiple times, with each additional rune bringing an added benefit. My favorite example is the one I posted earlier with the Rune of Fury: 1 gives you +1 Attack; 2 gives you +1 Attack and Frenzy; 3 gives you +1 Attack, Frenzy, and each successful To-Hit roll results in a bonus attack (bonus attacks do not generate additional attacks). On a Lord, that means he's got a chance of 12 attacks.

Master Engineers allow re-rolls to a dice involved in firing warmachines. If the Engineer is within 3" of a Warmachine, he can take a Look Out Sir! roll from shooting attacks, and successful rolls divert the shot to the Warmachine. There's more, but that's all I can remember right now.

Oh, Bugman allows you to convert one unit of Rangers into what might as well be Longbeard Rangers, but if you do, then Bugman must start in that unit and cannot leave it. It costs an extra 3 points per model, and the Rangers get +1 to WS/S/and I think Initiative, but not positive about the last stat. He still has the healing draught cup. He also has a special rule where each turn you roll two dice and look at a chart to see what affect his Ale has on the affected units (can't remember which units are affected). A roll of 2 kinda sucks. There are two other effects, but I can't remember them off the top of my head. I think one is Immune to Psychology until the next Dwarf turn. I think the other is +1 Toughness til the next Dwarf turn; it's something like that because the fluff for it talks about how the Dwarves are kinda hammered and can't feel pain anymore.

I'm almost certain it's one free attack per slain Slayer. However, it gets to use whatever special rules apply to that attack. So, if you were swinging with the Great Weapon Slayer Axe, it's getting the bonus Strength. If it's a character with a Runic Weapon, the attack has the benefits of the Runic Weapon. Oh, here's an interesting one. I'm pretty sure it was one of the Special Characters, but there's a way to get +3 to the roll at the beginning of the game to see what kind of Hatred you get. So, with that guy, the whole army has Hatred of the other guy's army on a 2+ roll. I wanna say it's the super expensive Dwarf King guy (he's like 650 points), but not positive


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

just a quick questions ive read some the rumors regarding the special characters for the new dwarf book and saw one saying Ungrim Ironfist, Slayer King of Karak Kadrin is in, but on the gw web site you can no longer order his model, so does this mean were getting a resculpt of him, just wondering if anyones heard anything on him?


----------



## iamtheeviltwin (Nov 12, 2012)

I believe we have two more weeks of dwarf releases, so he very well could be


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

We'll we have another week anyway


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

well there will be atleast another dwarf week as we still havent seen any sign of the dwarf general and standard bearer model that features in the photos in this thread. 

on a slightly related tangent, had hoped for a "big beastie" for the stout fellows or bear riders or something but by the looks of it they havent picked up any "new" units, GW have just updated what was already in the previous book(unless i have missed anything) which in all fairness they should have done by now anyway, so does that mean there is a more in the pipe (week 4&5?) or have they just dusted the dwarfs off and given them spruce up?


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> well there will be atleast another dwarf week as we still havent seen any sign of the dwarf general and standard bearer model that features in the photos in this thread.
> 
> on a slightly related tangent, had hoped for a "big beastie" for the stout fellows or bear riders or something but by the looks of it they havent picked up any "new" units, GW have just updated what was already in the previous book(unless i have missed anything) which in all fairness they should have done by now anyway, so does that mean there is a more in the pipe (week 4&5?) or have they just dusted the dwarfs off and given them spruce up?


Ooooo I must have missed the general and standard bearer pics can't see them


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

post 43 in this thread, sprue pictures


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

thanking you good sir


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Thanks for the update! I pre-ordered the new book last night and bought a few boxes of Warriors and Slayers at my LGS, can' t wait!


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

some new iron drakes


















Please no pics showing individual points costs.

i think these are the new iron breakers


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Those look awesome! Very excited for these releases.


----------



## revilo44 (Sep 17, 2010)

Rules for iron drakes via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
Irondrakes are heavily armoured dwarves carrying drakeguns. The guns look like massive two handed cannons that are fired from the hip. Each Irondrake is clad in Forge-proven Gromril Armour.

The kit contains 10 plastic models led by an Ironwarden who comes with three weapon options, drakefire pistols, cinderblast bombs, and a trollhammer torpedo. The kit also comes with options for a musician and a standard bearer. The trollhammer torpedo is a spiked cone with a chain attached. 

Above all else, the rules for Irondrakes are in the White Dwarf. I wont give the full layout, as I am sure an image leak is just a few days away, but here is a brief look. 

*Special Rules: Ancestral Grudge, Relentless, Resolute
*Drakegun: S5 18" armour piercing, dwarf-crafted, flaming attacks, quick to fire
*Forge-proven Gromril: 4+armour save and 6+ ward save with a 2+ ward save vs hits with flaming attack rules
*Trollhammer Torpedo S8 24" Flaming attacks, multiple wounds d3, slow to fire.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

not seen these posted here yet


----------



## Creon (Mar 5, 2009)

revilo44 said:


> Rules for iron drakes via an anonymous source on Faeit 212
> Irondrakes are heavily armoured dwarves carrying drakeguns. The guns look like massive two handed cannons that are fired from the hip. Each Irondrake is clad in Forge-proven Gromril Armour.
> 
> The kit contains 10 plastic models led by an Ironwarden who comes with three weapon options, drakefire pistols, cinderblast bombs, and a trollhammer torpedo. The kit also comes with options for a musician and a standard bearer. The trollhammer torpedo is a spiked cone with a chain attached.
> ...


*koff* ChaosDwarfThunderpikes *koff*


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

on a dwarf web site I speak on I asked them a question regarding these pics we saw 









presumed to be a lord and bsb but over there on this site there saying that this is a very old sprue that never got released, ive never seen it personally and ive been in the game for like 15 years+, anyone else seen them before they were posted here?


----------



## nevynxxx (Dec 27, 2011)

revilo44 said:


> *Trollhammer


----------



## humakt (Jan 2, 2008)

kickboxerdog said:


>


Is this an Iron Drake? Because it looks great and I want some!


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

The new minis are nice and all but a large part of me really misses the old metal iron breakers, these ones seem somewhat lacking in a individual identity. I can't tell much difference between the Iron Breakers and the Long Beards. Those Iron Drakes look great however and if I was making Iron Breakers I'd probably use that kit as they really stand out as being heavily armored.


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

humakt said:


> Is this an Iron Drake? Because it looks great and I want some!


 yep that is the iron warden with a troll hammer torpedo and champion of the iron drake units, looks fun and a nice strength 8 weapon.


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I just built up a kit of hammerers. They are REALLY nice, even the plastic is nicer. So excited for the iron drakes and new book!


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

kickboxerdog said:


> on a dwarf web site I speak on I asked them a question regarding these pics we saw
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It would be highly unlikely for gw to cut a tool and then not release it, they would surely scrap the project before they had the tool cut and they must have the tool as they have a sprue!

Time will tell


----------



## kickboxerdog (Jun 2, 2011)

bitsandkits said:


> It would be highly unlikely for gw to cut a tool and then not release it, they would surely scrap the project before they had the tool cut and they must have the tool as they have a sprue!
> 
> Time will tell


this is the actual reply I got 

"It was a command sprue. It never got released because they accidentally broke the mould, they then decided for money reasons that they didn't want to make another one. A shame really, it does look good."

sounds a bit strange to me but who knows


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

Broke the mould? Someone was likely fired.

Also, the Ungrim Ironfist model is back up for order


----------



## Words_of_Truth (Sep 20, 2007)

Does anyone know what the next fantasy army will be?


----------



## Einherjar667 (Aug 23, 2013)

I think it says in the thread about GWs release schedule


----------

